# RIP Oliver



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

My friends cat past away today. His name was Oliver (AKA. Mountain Lion). He was a very sweet and large orange tabby, may he RIP.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

RIP Oliver


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Aww, I am so sorry to hear about Oliver. I have a big orange tabby who we also refer to him as a mountain lion and his name is Oliver.. It was weird reading this. 

May he rest in peace :angel


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Rest In Peace, Oliver :angel


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about your little friend. He's purring for the angels now.


----------

